# Commencal Meta AM nicht mehr verfügbar?



## Muscovir (22. Januar 2022)

Wie es scheint wird die Produktion des Meta AM bald zugunsten des neuen Meta SX eingestellt - und das nach gerade einmal 18 Monaten Produktionszeit.

Ich hatte neulich Kontakt mit dem Support von Commencal wegen der Verfügbarkeit bestimmter Ausstattungsvarianten. Der freundliche Mitarbeiter erzählte mir, dass die Variante, für die ich mich interessiere nicht mehr verfügbar sei und auch nicht wieder verfügbar sein wird. 

Danach bekam ich den leicht kryptischen Hinweis, lieber sofort ein Meta AM in einer anderen Variante zu bestellen, denn wenn die jetzt bestellbaren Bikes weg seien, dann seien sie weg. Daraus schließe ich, dass Commencal die Produktion des Meta AM einstellt. Ein weiteres Indiz für das Ende des Meta AM ist, dass die momentan bestellbaren Bikes alle noch unter der Modellgeneration 2021 laufen, obwohl Commencal alle anderen Modelle schon auf Generation 2022 umgestellt hat.

Das Meta AM hätte damit dann das selbe Schicksal ereilt wie die 29" Variante des Downhill-Bikes Supreme DH. Auch das ist für die Modellgeneration 2022 nicht mehr als 29er zu haben, sondern nur noch als Mullet mit 29" Rad vorne und 27,5" Rad hinten. Analog dazu ist das Meta SX quasi die Mullet-Variante des Meta AM - das SX gibt es ebenfalls nur mit 27,5" Hinterrad.

Ich bin kein Fan des Mullet Trends. Hatte beim Propain Spindrift Gelegenheit, die Mullet-Variante gegen die 29er-Variante zu testen und konnte dem Mullet im direkten Vergleich absolut nichts abgewinnen. Andere Hersteller schaffen es ja auch, die Wahl den Kunden zu überlassen. 

Finde ich richtig schwach von Commencal 👎


----------



## MrDrBasket (22. Januar 2022)

Habe mich schon gewundert. Schade drum, weil das AM ist echt ne Macht. Die mit nem AM haben aber wenigstens dank Williamsracingproducts die Möglichkeit einen Mulletlink zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spunkt (22. Januar 2022)

Ich hatte auch bei Commençal nachgefragt und die Info erhalten, dass das AM nicht erneuert wird. 😟
Das SX wäre die Zukunft. Hatte dann aber noch das Glück, dass doch noch ein M-Rahmen in Polished verfügbar war (War dahin eigentlich vergriffen).


----------



## zymnokxx (25. Januar 2022)

danke für die Info....
Was wird aus dem Meta TR? Gibt es dazu Infos?


----------



## spunkt (25. Januar 2022)

Vom Meta TR gibt es doch reichlich 2022er Modelle im Shop.


----------



## Muscovir (28. Januar 2022)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> danke für die Info....
> Was wird aus dem Meta TR? Gibt es dazu Infos?


Das Meta TR wird 2022 weiterproduziert und bekommt wie es aussieht einen FlipChip um es 0,5° steiler und 5mm kürzer machen zu können.


----------



## Muscovir (28. Januar 2022)

spunkt schrieb:


> Das SX wäre die Zukunft.


...was an sich völliger Blödsinn ist. "Die Zukunft" ist immer das, was der Kunde kaufen möchte.

Die Leser-Umfrage vom Enduro Magazin legt z.B. nahe, dass das Interesse an Mullet-Rädern nicht wirklich groß ist. Auf die Frage, welche Laufradgröße sie als nächstes kaufen würden, haben nur 14% mit "Mullet" geantwortet, währen 66% als nächstes ein 29er kaufen wollen.
Mit 21.000 Teilnehmern dürfte die Umfrage schon recht repräsentativ sein. Der Großteil der Befragten will auch ein Bike mit viel Federweg, was also schon grundsätzlich der Käuferschicht entspricht, die Commencal anspricht.

Hier die Ergebnisse der Umfrage: https://enduro-mtb.com/enduro-leserumfrage-erkenntnisse-2021/

Damit, das Meta AM und das Supreme komplett auf Mullet umzustellen, schießt sich Commencal also mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit selbst ins Knie.


----------



## Muscovir (28. Januar 2022)

MrDrBasket schrieb:


> Die mit nem AM haben aber wenigstens dank Williamsracingproducts die Möglichkeit einen Mulletlink zu kaufen.


Das ist der Punkt, den ich nicht begreife. Es ergibt einfach keinen Sinn, dass sie das 29er Modell zugunsten eines Mullet komplett streichen anstatt einfach einen Rockerlink für ein 27,5" Hinterrad zu entwickeln. Hat Orbea zum Beispiel ja auch so gemacht und laut den ersten Tests des neuen Rallon funktioniert das super.


----------



## zieguslaus (28. Januar 2022)

Muscovir schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt, den ich nicht begreife. Es ergibt einfach keinen Sinn, dass sie das 29er Modell zugunsten eines Mullet komplett streichen anstatt einfach einen Rockerlink für ein 27,5" Hinterrad zu entwickeln. Hat Orbea zum Beispiel ja auch so gemacht und laut den ersten Tests des neuen Rallon funktioniert das super.


----------



## zieguslaus (28. Januar 2022)

Wer einen Cascade Link hat, kann den Link an dem der Dämpfer dran ist mit dem originalen Link kombinieren um auf Mullet umzurüsten. Der ist fast baugleich mit dem von WRP.


----------



## spunkt (28. Januar 2022)

Vielleicht liest Commençal hier im Forum mit... 
Hier wird ja Mullet öfters mal gehyped 🙄

Ich mag mein Meta 29 - Ich selbst bin ja nicht sonderlich groß (175cm) und habe sogar recht kurze Beine (76cm) und habe trotzdem genug Platz über dem Hinterrad. Und ich fahre gerne sacksteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zieguslaus (28. Januar 2022)

spunkt schrieb:


> Vielleicht liest Commençal hier im Forum mit...
> Hier wird ja Mullet öfters mal gehyped 🙄
> 
> Ich mag mein Meta 29 - Ich selbst bin ja nicht sonderlich groß (175cm) und habe sogar recht kurze Beine (76cm) und habe trotzdem genug Platz über dem Hinterrad. Und ich fahre gerne sacksteil.


Da mich das mit dem Mullet interessiert hat, habe ich WRP angeschrieben und die haben mir den Hinweis gegeben, dass der CC Yoke beinahe baugleich ist. Dann habe ich mein 2019er Meta auf Mullet umgebaut, weil ich bereits den CC Link verbaut hatte. Für mich hat sich herausgestellt, je steiler desto geiler ist Mullet. Auch die Kombi steil und stufig finde ich mit Mullet angenehmer. Allroundtauglicher hat sich für mich 29 vo/hi angefühlt. Würde mich interessieren wie es ist, wenn ein Rad ausschließlich für Mullet entwickelt wurde.


----------



## MrDrBasket (28. Januar 2022)

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass Commencal es im Nachgang gerne über den Link gemacht hätten und es ggf. jetzt auch so anbieten würden.
29 + MX-Link oder MX+29-Link, aber wenn du es nicht von Anfang an so planst und du irrsinnig Verzug hast, kann dir eine kleine Klitsche übers Patentrecht echt das Business versauen. Oder ab 22 es wie viele andere machen sollen und S als MX, M/L beides und Xl nur 29. Finde/fände ich vollkommen okay.


----------



## Ivan-Belyov_84 (13. Februar 2022)

Weiß jemand, ob auf der META SX hinten ein 29er Reifen aufgezogen werden kann? Die Rahmengeometrie ist fast die gleiche und wenn es ein 29er Heck passt, wäre es super 









						Geometry Geeks
					

The world's biggest open geometry database. Find bikes by name or numbers. Easily compare bike geometry side-by-side.




					geometrygeeks.bike


----------



## luisuet1 (13. Februar 2022)

Ivan-Belyov_84 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob auf der META SX hinten ein 29er Reifen aufgezogen werden kann? Die Rahmengeometrie ist fast die gleiche und wenn es ein 29er Heck passt, wäre es super
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das geht anscheinend nicht. Siehe hier.
Echt schade, dass das AM komplett ausgelöscht wird...


----------



## Ivan-Belyov_84 (13. Februar 2022)

Dann gehen wir zur gegenüberliegenden Version von META AM 29 und setzen einen Reifen 27. Wer also bereits eine META hat, kann wählen, wie er fahren möchte. 

Übrigens, wenn Commencal weiterhin META AM 29 verkauft und liefert, sehe ich kein Problem darin, dass es kein neues Modell geben wird.


----------



## MrDrBasket (14. Februar 2022)

Sind aber schon Sausäcke mit der Querstrebe zwischen den Sitzstreben. Wenn die nicht wäre würde das easy passen. 


Ivan-Belyov_84 schrieb:


> Übrigens, wenn Commencal weiterhin META AM 29 verkauft und liefert, sehe ich kein Problem darin, dass es kein neues Modell geben wird


Denke es findet gerade nur noch ein Abverkauf vom in Auftrag gegebenen Kontingent statt. So gut ich meins finde, aber dann Wechsel ich danach zu Nukeproof, da finde ich es gut gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (2. Juni 2022)

ist was neues in der Pipeline:








						Spotted: Prototype Commencal META AM at EWS Tweed Valley
					

Commencal Development Project Meta AM Prototype with Virtual Contact System suspension platform breaks cover at EWS Tweed Valley




					bikerumor.com


----------

